# CRITICAL MASS AUDIO ULA2500 300$???! new? ending 50 mins!



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Critical Mass Audio ULA2500 V2 0 Best JL Mono Block Bass Amp Amplifier SPL UL12 | eBay









if its ledgit...sweet deal about to happen.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

you can get that same amp for about half that price with a different badge on it any day of the week


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

no matter what you pay for it it`s still junk.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Looking through his history I feel so bad for the people who've paid way too much for the amps he's got up for sale.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

really i thought these were good amps idk they were spl i never played with that realm :
\ feel stupid now lol


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

very cheaply made chinese junk with most money spent on promotion of mediocre product 
it`s amazing what stupidly inflated MSRP price does to potential customers.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

its a maxxsonics amp if i recall. literally the exact same as the cheaper Massive Audio amps


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Critical mass is a ripofff - Amplifiers - SMD Forum

Lost of people get taken by it.


----------



## roymartin (Apr 12, 2015)

what a negotiate


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> its a maxxsonics amp if i recall. literally the exact same as the cheaper Massive Audio amps


In your opinion I agree with you only in this version which is V2 of the 2500, the V1 version is a different story and I enjoyed them with no regrets (not even a thought of a single regret).


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

yogegoy said:


> In your opinion I agree with you only in this version which is V2 of the 2500, the V1 version is a different story and I enjoyed them with no regrets (not even a thought of a single regret).


No. Fact. Do a search on here


----------

